# Cuantos mosfet necesito en paralelo para motor de 20A



## desertor (Dic 25, 2012)

Como les va, mi duda es cuantos mosfet en paralelo (IRFZ44N) necesito para controlar un motor de 20A a 12V de CD, ya que usare un disipador algo grande para montarlos y teoricamente con 1 mosfet serviría (porque supuestamente aguanta 49A a cierta temp) pero siento que no es cierto activare los mosfet con 15V.
Ustedes que opinan amigos, con cuantos será necesario?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2012)

No se recomienda usar semiconductores en paralelo; caerá el mas  debil y después todos los demás...


----------



## ESKALENO (Dic 26, 2012)

Si es para regular la velocidad del motor te podría valer el circuito que se usa en las fuentes de alimentación variables de potencia, sino, yo usaría un relé o un contactor a falta de algo mejor y económico.

Edito: 
He visto este esquema con un mosfet IRFZ46N que te puede valer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 26, 2012)

Amigo, utiliza transistores con mayor drenado de corriente.


----------



## desertor (Dic 26, 2012)

Gudino Roberto Duberlin
 que tal, pues encontre unos mosfet robustos que supuestamente aguantan 400A pero estan carisimos! 50 USD asi que mejor he decidido usar de estos y vi en una pagina donde usaban varios mosfet en paralelo para controlar el motor de un Go-kart y tenian un buen disipador, por esa razon queria probar, porque hasta subieron un video. saludos





ESKALENO dijo:


> Si es para regular la velocidad del motor te podría valer el circuito que se usa en las fuentes de alimentación variables de potencia, sino, yo usaría un relé o un contactor a falta de algo mejor y económico.
> 
> Edito:
> He visto este esquema con un mosfet IRFZ46N que te puede valer.



Como te va, pues he usado relevadores de automoviles que aguantan gran corriente creo que 50A (no recuerdo exactamente de cuanto eran) y se funden sus platinos asi que no funcionan. Saludos





Scooter dijo:


> No se recomienda usar semiconductores en paralelo; caerá el mas  debil y después todos los demás...



Que hay, bueno pues si no se recomienda entonces porque se utilizan mosfet en paralelo en amplificadores y los he visto en Go karts, en control con PWM en dispositivos comerciales.


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 26, 2012)

Nunca use tanta corriente pero por lo de la corriente los mosfets manejan muy bien corrientes altas, ademas tienen coeficiente de temperatura positiva no como los BJT, por lo que si no están pareados (como siempre ocurre) uno de ellos conducirá mas corriente que los demas aumentando su temperatura y su resistencia interna lo que provocara que la corriente disminuya en este y pase a otro mosfet, conclusion si se pueden poner en paralelo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 26, 2012)

Amigo Rigeliano, esta mas que discutido el tema de conexion paralelo de cualquier semiconductor, los resultados estan a la vista de la experiencia que todos hemos tenido en algun momento.
No se recomienda, aun cuando parece que todo "funciona bien", y no mencionemos si se intentara trabajar en conmutacion.


----------



## 1024 (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola, podrías contemplar la utilización de IGBT


----------



## desertor (Dic 28, 2012)

1024 dijo:


> Hola, podrías contemplar la utilización de IGBT



Que tal, pues me resulta mas económico usar mosfet.

Pero no me han respondido, cuantos mosfet tendré que poner en paralelo, o solo con 1 funcionaría?


----------



## opamp (Dic 28, 2012)

Varios mosfet de potencia son en realidad el paralelo de varios mosfet (obviamente de menor potencia) que vienen en un solo encapsulado, y esto es gracias a su coef de temp positivo como te lo recuerda Rigeliano.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2012)

Lo que puede parecer un paralelo igual es un puente H.

De todos modos no es que no se pueda, solo comento que tienen dificultades, que suele ser mejor no ponerlos si se puede. Si el fabricante los pone en un encapsulado se supone que lo hará en unas condiciones muy rigurosas y serán prácticamente idénticos, mucho mas que poner dos componentes en un circuito casero.


----------



## opamp (Dic 28, 2012)

Es cierto Scooter( ya es hora que Fogonazo nos regrese a la normalidad , nunca me gusta estar invertido , con ser zurdo ya es suficiente) lo de la dificultad del paralelaje,...pero los mosfet son más propicios para colocarlos en paralelo que los BJT, los GTO , los IGBT.
En el gráfico de Escaleno no hay un error de pi3 con pin7, o el que se equivoca soy yó.
Saludos!!!


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 25, 2013)

con los mosfet si se pueden poner en paralelo (no es lo optimo) porque el coeficiente de temperatura es negativo (a más caliente menos conducen) lo que ayuda a nivelar las variaciónes entre unidades, y eso puede ayudar a reducir los costos de hacer algo, a cambio de necesitar más espacio y no ser tán preciso como una sola unidad más grande.


----------



## chclau (Feb 27, 2013)

Son varios los factores que complican el poner Mosfer en paralelo, no es solo el desbalance de rds on, tambien estan las diferencias de Vth, capacitancia del gate, etc. Lo que hace el fabricante ( poner dispositivos de la misma serie, screening, etc.) no lo podemos hacer nosotros, por eso el hecho de que el fabricante lo hace y funciona no garantiza que si lo hacemos nosotros, y sin tomar ninguna medida adicional, va a funcionar.

No digo que sea imposible pero tampoco es cuestion de decir que anda seguro y en forma automatica ya que no es tan simple. Depende de la aplicacion, como ya se dijo. Una aplicacion conmutada es mas complicada, varios Mosfet en paralelo puede ser mas complicado en una aplicacion de conmutacion que solo dos.

Imaginense que ponemos cinco mosfet en paralelo y los conmutamos, el primero que conmuta (nunca lo haran todos juntos) tiene que conducir la corriente de los cuatro restantes, hasta que empiecen a conducir los demas. Complicado, no?


----------



## desertor (Feb 27, 2013)

Pues ya los probe en paralelo y funcioanan bastante bien, de hecho tenia un poco de temor por lo que varios decian que no se deben colocar en paralelo que no es correcto, bla, bla, pero qui lo importante es experimentar, y funciona super bien en paralelo de hecho estoy pensando poner mas en paralelo para que aguanten mas corriente.


----------



## chclau (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-941.pdf


----------



## desertor (Mar 1, 2013)

Que paso como andan, pues ahora resulta que no aguantaron tanta corriente los mosfet, solo soportaron por ahi de los 11A,luego de superar los 11A se quemaron, deberia poner mas en paralelo o poner mosfet que soporten mayor corriente?
Saludos


----------



## 300 KVA (Mar 2, 2013)

hola chclau, la idea de poner los mosfet en paralelo la saqué de un libro que se llama "intermediate robot building", ahi explican que (para un robot de exploración casero) se puede hacer eso porque los mosfet se autocompensan, asumo que la velocidad a la que van a conmutar en un pwm va a ser cuando mucho de unos 20 kilohertz, (lento para la electrónica) y dado que las cargas son inductivas (en un motor de directa), la posibilidad de que la capacitancia de cada dispositivo individual no afecta "tanto".
bueno, perorata aparte, lo que digo es, si las condiciones del aparato a diseñar lo permiten, es decir, la carga no asciende de inmediato, como en una carga inductiva, no se usa una frecuencia muy alta y los transistores aguantan en modo pico (repetitive surge) las condiciones de operación, se puede.
repito, no es el mejor diseño del mundo, no es lo optimo, pero se hace, y además, algunos dispositivos comerciales (chinos o peores) lo implementan, en algúna ocasción vi un no break que tenía esa forma de conmutar, obviamente al fallar un transistor (explotó literalmente) el resto de los transistores murieron, y el micro que los controlaba, y bueh, solo pude rescatar el transformador y la batería


----------



## chclau (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola 300 KVA,

como ya dije, imposible no es. simplemente dije que no me parece una buena forma de diseñar el pensar que va a funcionar si o sí. La aplicación de IR habla de varias precauciones que conviene tonar en cuenta para lograr ecualizar cuanto sea posible la corriente por los dispositivos, usar resistencias de gate, layout en el PCB simetrico, tomar un coef. de derating de 20 por ciento, tratar de uniformar lo máximo posible la temperatura de los dispositivos, etc.

Y lo principal que recomienda el fabricante, y ahora queda en nosotros el creerle o no, es tratar de evitar tal solución y preferir siempre usar un solo dispositivo.

Según mi experiencia... conviene seguir los consejos de los fabricantes. Experimentar esta bien, pero ir corriendo hacia la pared con los ojos cerrados es un experimento que por lo menos yo, ya aprendí como termina.

Saludos, 
Claudio


----------



## 2j2m (Jun 28, 2013)

Los carros de Golf llevan 2 (IRFZ44N) en paralelo de origen y otro mas puesto como diodo, para protección, y alimentan un motor de 250W a 12V, asi que te puede servir con 2 (IRFZ44N)


----------



## opamp (Jun 28, 2013)

Desertor creo que se te pasó por alto que los motores en general demandan entre 5 a 8 veces la Inominal(20A) en el arranque , los controladores de velocidad disponen de SOFT START, rampas de aceleración y deceleración, además de protectores de sobrecarga, sobretemperatura, etc. Un poco de informacion no esta demás.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2013)

desertor dijo:


> Como les va, mi duda es cuantos mosfet en paralelo (IRFZ44N) necesito para controlar un motor de 20A a 12V de CD, ya que usare un disipador algo grande para montarlos y teoricamente con 1 mosfet serviría (porque supuestamente aguanta 49A a cierta temp) pero siento que no es cierto activare los mosfet con 15V.
> Ustedes que opinan amigos, con cuantos será necesario?



Hola desertor saludos cordiales ? el controlo que quieres hacer es on/off o quieres controlar la velocidad linealmiente ?
caso sea on/off usteds puede aplicar en el VGS 15 Voltios sin peña algun porque el mosfet acepta hasta 20 Voltios maximos , una vez el canal D/S cerriado la resistencia del es de dezenas de miliohmios asi la dissipaciõn es baja.
Haora si queres controlar linealmiente la velocidad del motor usteds tiene que hacer uso de PWM o sea modulaciõn de largura de pulsos con un CI LM555 mas un MOSFET de potencia .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Jun 28, 2013)

daniel lopes, el IRFZ44N es de sólo 49A en condiciones ideales, el problema según lo veo es en el arranque como se lo comunico a desertor. 

Si tiene inversión de giro tu motor el asunto se complica y es necesario que tengas rampas de deceleración (al frenado) y rampa de aceleración (al cambiar el sentido de giro.

Si no implementastes las rampas tienes que sobredimensionar el Trans MOS(paralelizando Trans) para que te pueda soportar la I de arranque ( 5 a 8 Inominal ; 5X20A:100A a 8X20A:160A); si tienes suerte con 03 IRZ44N funcina OK, yo le pondría 04 IRZ , se acostumbra colocar una red R-C en paralelo con D-S  para "lentificar" a los trans. MOS .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2013)

opamp dijo:


> daniel lopes, el IRFZ44N es de sólo 49A en condiciones ideales, el problema según lo veo es en el arranque como se lo comunico a desertor.
> 
> Si tiene inversión de giro tu motor el asunto se complica y es necesario que tengas rampas de deceleración (al frenado) y rampa de aceleración (al cambiar el sentido de giro.
> 
> Si no implementastes las rampas tienes que sobredimensionar el Trans MOS(paralelizando Trans) para que te pueda soportar la I de arranque ( 5 a 8 Inominal ; 5X20A:100A a 8X20A:160A); si tienes suerte con 03 IRZ44N funcina OK, yo le pondría 04 IRZ , se acostumbra colocar una red R-C en paralelo con D-S  para "lentificar" a los trans. MOS .



OK , carissimo Opamp se desejas invertir el rotaciõn tiene que hacer uso de una puente "H" con MOSFET o mejor varios MOSFET en paralelo para trabalhar con seguridad .
Yo me recuerdo de tener mirado un circuito con 2 LM555 donde con un unico potenciometro teniamos quando totalmiente ayustado a un lado el  motor girava en un sentido a plena velocidad , a medida que el potenciometro era ayustado a meo curso el velocidad del motor diminuia y caia a zero , despues que el meo curso es pasado con tendencia a otro extremo del potenciometro el motor girava en sentido contrario hasta a el maximo quando en el termino del curso del pontenciometro.
Voi buscar por ese circuito y subo a todos .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

